# Flying to VA and...



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi!

I recently booked a flight to Richmond, Virginia for December 21st and will be staying for about ten days in Doswell. Am I right in thinking I cannot buy a mouse down there and bring it back across the border? All those amazing genes are south of the border and I'm reluctant to continue with my line without bringing in new, trusted mice.

The babies filled out nicely, even the wee bone/beige LH but they're a bit on the small side compared to their mother/aunts which is not the direction I intended to go. 

It's a long shot but I thought I'd ask those experienced with shipping/transporting.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Edit: Oops. I checked with the Canadian Food Inspection Agency site and I can.  I suppose that produces a whole bunch of other questions though in terms of the "how." And obviously looking for a reputed breeder in the Doswell area.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Unfortunatly...there is nothing near doswell really. Its in the middle of nowhere. The closest breeders will be at least 2 hours drive away near DC...or three hours up here to Baltimore.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yikes.  I worried about that as I know it's a rural area. One hour might be doable but beyond that I can't see bribing my friend to go two hours one way. Man. SO close to getting my hands on good mice!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I am going down to my parents for Christmas and they are within an hour of Doswell. If you can find any breeders in my area who have something I would be happy to meet you. The breeders to check would be MetroMice (on facebook), Ann at Brindle Empire, and Shadowrunner and madmouse here. I don't have anything myself...but they might and I can easily pick up from any of those breeders. Shoot me a note.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness.  That is awfully kind of you! I'll definitely email Ann - I haven't touched based with her in a while. I'll first look into the logistics of how to get the mouse back to Canada and once that's covered I'll figure out who's available!

I'm trying not to get excited.  Would I be right in thinking a buck makes the most sense if one were to take home just one? I'm not particularly inclined to breed my latest generation as they're quite small (proportional but small) so perhaps a female instead starting over. *shutting up before I get too excited*


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

First find out if you can bring a rodent on the plane. Not just importing but on the plane itself. Some airlines allow dogs,cats, and birds but not rodents. And ask cost...it can be over a hundred dollars to bring a pet onboard.
Then I would go for at least a pair...but if you can only take one, shoot for a doe if you want size. She will have larger babies than a small doe can. My best mixed pairings were that way


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd opt for the buck if one is the only option,you can breed him far and wide for a lifetime.A single doe will have limitations.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Sarah - bucks can spread their genes a lot further! If possible then a trio (one buck and two does) would be a good bet.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for the input! I hoped to keep some of my line in there given the effort that went into them in the last year, but was worried about a show sized buck paired with a pet store lined female. A pairing does sound very wise.  Hopefully us Canadians will figure something out in time in regards to importing.


----------

